
Wilw: this admin is going to suspend my account - dredmorbius
https://mastodon.cloud/@wilw/100635779449174251
======
forgottenpass
Sounds like a familiar story. Except when the big platforms boot someone for
getting flagged too much, the platform will act like the administrators
themselves made a careful moral evaluation of the account compared to the rest
of their userbase.

If you have the right publicity or connections, you can reverse the censorship
brought about through flagging. (See also: facebook's and youtube's frequent
"whoopsidasy!" reversal of censorship actions when publicly embarrassed over
them.) This looks like what Wheaton is trying to do here.

I wonder if this will cause Wheaton to be contemplative about how and why
censorship on the big platforms works the way it does. Judging by the fact
he's not using Twitter because they won't ban Alex Jones I doubt it. He seems
to be using "it's different for me, because I like the kind of person I am"
motivated reasoning.

------
dredmorbius
Wheaton has updated an earlier blog post to reflect this incident:

[http://wilwheaton.net/2018/08/the-world-is-a-terrible-
place-...](http://wilwheaton.net/2018/08/the-world-is-a-terrible-place-right-
now-and-thats-largely-because-it-is-what-we-make-it/)

------
ColinWright
The question I have is this: Can people from instance X issue reports on
instance Y about a person on instance Y?

That would seem like a pretty bad loophole.

~~~
dredmorbius
Yes.

Reports are local by default, but may be anonymously (kind of) forwarded.

My understanding is that reports are being made both against wilw directly,
but also to his abusers based on activity in his threads. Whether the
reference is to one or both classes isn't clear.

The mastodon.cloud instance admin has not (yet?) responded.

Disclaimer: mastodon.cloud is my primary instance.

